# اسماء الشركات الموردة لخطوط انتاج البانل



## ابوالعزايم (23 مايو 2006)

السادة الزملاء
السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة
ارجو من اهل الخبرة الا يبخلو بمساعدتى فى الحصول على معلومات عن الشركات الموردة او المصنعة لخطوط انتاج الواح الساندوتش بانل من البولى يورثان الرغوى بطريقة الحقن لانة مطلوب منى عمل دراسة عليها .
وشكرا


----------



## رؤى علاء (25 مايو 2006)

]اخى الفاضل -----ابوالعزايم ----------------السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة --- بخصوص موضوع الساندوتش بانل توجد الشركات الاتية بمصر (1) شركة مصر بانل بالسادس من اكتوبر (2)شركة ريفتراك مصر للتبريد بالعاشر من رمضان (3)شركة موج بالعاشر (4) -------------ولمزيد من التفاصيل او الابحاث فى هذا الموضوع اتصل بى ----------------------------- رؤى علاء


----------



## ابوالعزايم (28 مايو 2006)

اشكرك جدا على اهتمامك بالرد 
ولكنى ابحث عن شركات صناعة خطوط الانتاج نفسها


----------



## Engr_Zeroo (26 يونيو 2006)

*Hesco*

​Dear Pal, 

Good Day .. 

I'm working for company which manufactured produce the Sandwich Panels of polyurethane by fully automatic continues production line. For more details feel free to visit the web site www.hesco-sa.com for any further inquiries you are always welcome. 

Kindly find following the introduction of Hesco Company

My best wishes for all 

Regards 
Zeroo

​
HESCO
A TRUSTWORTHY MANUFACTURER

OF SANDWICH AND SINGLE SKIN PANELS



We are pleased to introduce ourselves the leading producers of metal insulated polyurethane sandwich panels of various thickness and types. We used the modem and sophisticated machinery to produce our panel which one of the best in the world and the _only continuous production line in the Middle East._ Our products are well demand and recommended by many consultants and engineers; this because of various aesthetic appearances and prices.
We have executed many major projects here in Saudi Arabia through out the Middle East and Africa. The following are types of project supplied by HESCO PRODUCT for your end. 

_q __Cold stores, poultry farms, livestock slaughter house._
_q __Power plant, Pump station, desalination plants, gas plant and petrochemical plants._
_q __Army camps, university building, laboratory, shopping complex and sport center._
_q __Factory building, architectural wall system, partition wall and floor decking for multi-story building etc._

Our sandwich panel is polyurethane rigid foam panel with excellent insulating value, strength durability and long spanning capability. It meets highest international standards such as ASTM, DIN and BS. _KYNAR PVF-2, POLYESTER & VERSACOR TF_ are some of our standard paint finish. It’s high thermal efficiency and wide range of thickness and sizes provide the designers and specifiers with many opportunities to consider our Varifoam with great versatility. We also produce various single skin architectural wall and acoustical ceiling panels. Our engineering, technical services support and site supervision compose of highly qualified personnel available for assistance further encourage our clients to use our system.
Furthermore, HESCO offers competitive prices of sandwich panels and fast delivery. We can also facilitate your job easy and convenience with the support of our technical staff & engineers. Should you need further information, please don’t hesitate to call us, visit our website or you can drop by in our office at Old Akaria Bldg., 6th floor Room 603, Siteen St, 
Malaz, Riyadh. Our P.O. Box no. 7714, Riyadh 11472. ​


----------



## ابوالعزايم (29 يونيو 2006)

Dear Mr engr-zeroo
thank you for intreducing your company ,I am asking about press and foam machine manefucturer becuase my factory want to start this buseness .
i wait for advising me with the best press and foam machine manefucturer and the telephone or mail for them.
thank you very much


----------



## Engr_Zeroo (29 يونيو 2006)

*You are welcome*

Dear Mr. Abu Al-Azayem , 

Good Day.. 

I'm Happy to know that nice business will start in Egypt my home, but for our Sandwich panels' production line it's British one. I know that British technology is so expensive. 

But you can use Taiwan Technology to import the production line of sandwich panel line, kindly find here under the website for manufacture for dies and presses and rolling former in Taiwan. 

http://www.roller-huideng.com
http://www.formtak.com


But I believe that u can do all that by our skilled Egyptian labors in Egypt. 

By the way I'll be in Cairo Next August I can support you if u need any technical Matter . 


Good Luck ..


----------



## محمد جار (29 أكتوبر 2006)

منوين منك ياورد


----------



## محمد جار (29 أكتوبر 2006)

مشكور ياورد


----------



## mehdi_b10 (14 نوفمبر 2008)

*مشكور ..........................
*


----------



## ميططرون (26 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

الشركة المصرية لصناعة غرف التبريد والتجميد وصنادايق السيارات المبردة ( مصر بانل ) هى اولى الشركات فى مصر والشرق الاوسط فى صناعة سندوتش البانل كثافة الفوم 42كجم/م3
ومقرها شارع ايريال المنطقة الصناعية الرابعة مدينة السادس من اكتوبر
ادارة المبيعات ... حمزه محمد


----------

